# Inside The Cosmotrons



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are interested in the architecture of Citizen's X8s and Cosmotrons, I've now integrated scans of 'exploded' views of the two movements into my blog page (scroll down to see them in each of the relevant sections):

http://sweep-hand.org/the-x8-cosmotron/

Stephen


----------

